# Denton and Sasquatch Podcast #47



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

More terror attacks in the UK to discuss, CNN has been having some problems with being racist and a new segment! We have decided it's time to start sacrificing some people! Join us for the sacrifice.

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-06-04T21_11_54-07_00


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

We'd appreciate y'all listen to this. We think this is very relevant. We don't want it to be relevant, but we have no control over current events.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Skip over the U.K., bitches. Bring it to America. Bring it to Alabama, Texas, Arizona, or any other state where people will gun you down and then go get a beer. Bitches.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Shoot them in the head, step over their body to pop a cold beer and watch them bleed out. :devil: I will give this a listen later. Monday morning meetings.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Yeah, . . . didja notice they did not try that bus stop or knife crap in Odessa, Tx.??

Or Birmingham, Al, . . . Or Frankfort, Ky, . . . 

Glad it's monday, . . . gives me all week to get my BP back down.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

dwight55 said:


> Yeah, . . . didja notice they did not try that bus stop or knife crap in Odessa, Tx.??
> 
> Or Birmingham, Al, . . . Or Frankfort, Ky, . . .
> 
> ...


As I said in the podcast, Merry ol' England is the birthplace of common law, which was the legal foundation of our concept of law. It's root is the law of nature and nature's God. England strayed from the Bible. The viper on the other side of the hedge is biting, now.


----------

